
The Billion-Dollar Palaces of Apple, Facebook and Google - elsewhen
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2017/jul/23/inside-billion-dollar-palaces-of-tech-giants-facebook-apple-google-london-california-wealth-power
======
michaelangerman
interesting...

